# Rear wheel driven cycle computer



## further (19 Jan 2017)

For turbo trainer,what you got ?


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2017)

I use a Garmin but you can use any Speedo you want to.


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> you can use any Speedo you want to.


How,most fit on the front wheel,I need it on the back wheel


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2017)

Works the same, both wheels go around. Depending on wire lengthy you may need to extend it or put the head on the top tube. Wireless always seem to work fine for me.


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

When on the turbo trainer the front wheel is stationary,have you used wireless on the rear wheel,if yes which model.
thanks


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2017)

further said:


> When on the turbo trainer the front wheel is stationary,have you used wireless on the rear wheel,if yes which model.
> thanks



I have been using a turbo for close on 30 years so I know about the front wheel.

Just buy the cheapest one you can get, that has been my way for a turbo computer. I think an Aldi or Lidl one was my last before going Garmin.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2017)

I used my normal computer and lengthen the cable, you may have to alter the mountings a wee bit


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

Sorry to keep on,were they wired or wireless I am concerned that a wireless one won't be powerful enough


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

crossed wires there, I would like wireless really but worry about the range


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2017)

further said:


> crossed wires there, I would like wireless really but worry about the range



Put the head on the top tube.


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

ok when on the turbo but odd when on the road


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2017)

further said:


> ok when on the turbo but odd when on the road



Buy a Garmin.


----------



## Asa Post (19 Jan 2017)

I use one of these:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cateye-strada-cadence-cycle-computer/

The rear-wheel fitting kit was included as standard. The other computers I looked at were front-wheel fitting, and the rear kit had to be bought separately.

I didn't want a wireless one because I felt that the extra distance and my body blocking some of the signal might cause a problem. I might be wrong about that, but wasn't prepared to risk it.

And the wired one was cheaper.


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

That looks good


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Buy a Garmin.


would this work on a turbo
https://buy.garmin.com/en-GB/GB/p/134596
If it works by gps how does it know when you are using a turbo ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2017)

I tried it with an old wireless computer, stem to rear seat stay, and it didn't work (I didn't try mounting the unit on the top tube). So I used an even older wired one and managed to route the cable straight enough for the cable to reach the head on the stem.


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

Slightly off but how does a Garmin work when on a turbo


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2017)

further said:


> Slightly off but how does a Garmin work when on a turbo



With a sensor on the back wheel and one on the crank for cadence.


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

Is this an extra or does the garmin come with it ? sorry for all the questions


----------



## Fubar (19 Jan 2017)

further said:


> Is this an extra or does the garmin come with it ? sorry for all the questions



Garmin 500 (or other computer) with a heart rate monitor and back wheel sensor is all you need - I have a cadence sensor too, not necessary but useful. If the Garmin doesn't find a signal (it shouldn't really if indoors) it will ask if you want to use with gps off, select that.

On a turbo heart rate is probably your best indicator of effort, so make sure whatever computer you buy is compatible with an HRM.


----------



## further (19 Jan 2017)

Thanks for that,now it makes a lot more sense


----------



## broady (19 Jan 2017)

I still have a couple of cateye ones:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cateye-computers-for-sale.209869/

Neither do heart rate though.


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Jan 2017)

I have a spare Sigma BC5.12 wired computer which you can have for £8.00 posted. It is brand new in the box, never been used.


----------



## further (22 Jan 2017)

Thanks
Now sorted


----------

